# This Canadian ( Monty Python Skit ) from TODAY is the Absolute Hilarious Trucker/COVID Video...!!



## thirteenknots (Jan 31, 2022)

I'm Laughing as I post this ridiculous ( Skit ) real life Canadian Parliament
fiasco.

How can this be Real ?


----------

